# IBC Dirt/Street-Roadtrip: Erster Tag - NRW



## 7gsdc (3. Mai 2011)

Hi...wenn ihr morgen in Aurich seit,kommt vorbei!Den besten Espresso bzw. Cappuccino gibt´s bei mir....für euch kostenlos
Gruss Franco
Sesam in der Fußgägerzone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 11 (3. Mai 2011)

gibts schon nen plan wann ihr welche station anfahrt?


----------



## Nasum (3. Mai 2011)

Manchmal seit ihr echt zu beneiden.Tolle Sache die ihr da startet.Und das nächste mal kommt ihr nach Halberstadt...wir haben einen geilen Dirtspot/Pumptrack und ne Halle zum biken und Döner bekommst hier auch noch Nachts.


----------



## moe 11 (3. Mai 2011)

ok hat sich erübrigt. hab den start verpasst

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/05/01/ibc-roadtrip-2011/


----------



## elanor (3. Mai 2011)

am 6. mai sogar in halle, da hätte ich euch ja gern ein bissl über die schulter geschaut ... aber leider liegt zeitgleich eine pflicht-uni-veranstaltung ... mist!


----------



## pommes5 (3. Mai 2011)

Hattet ihr nicht gestern auch von einem Stop in Solingen geschrieben? Wo wart ihr denn da?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. Mai 2011)

War mir mit der Rider-Redaktion nicht mehr ganz sicher - waren also stattdessen in Wuppertal 

Aktuell, 13:08 Uhr: Mit Proviant knapp 90km vor Aurich. Achja: Wer Tipps bzgl. guten Unterkünften hat, bitte reinschreiben!
@7gsdc: Kommen irgendwann am frühen Nachmittag Cappucchino trinken


----------



## Nasum (3. Mai 2011)

Müllt doch den schönen VOLVO nicht zu.


----------



## pommes5 (3. Mai 2011)

Freesoul schrieb:


> War mir mit der Rider-Redaktion nicht mehr ganz sicher - waren also stattdessen in Wuppertal



ma ka sisch ja ma vertun, ne [/körschgen]


----------



## Marina (3. Mai 2011)

Na das kann ja heiter werden mit euch beiden  
cooler Bericht, weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (3. Mai 2011)

Geil. Sehr geil.


----------



## half-devil333 (4. Mai 2011)

hättet auch mal sagen können, dass ihr in bielefeld seid... hätte da zwei (bessere) spots ganz in der nähe für euch gehabt


----------

